# Accents sur les majuscules, capitales accentuées



## Martindehk

Mes profs m'ont appris que l'on n'écrit pas l'accent pour une lettre majuscule, mais j'ai vu dans certains cas à Paris, l'accent s'écrit même pour les lettres majuscules, par exemple, sur les mulls dans les quais de métro station Iéna.  Est-ce que ça aujourd'jui acceptable?
Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour savoir comment insérer les capitales accentuées, voir ce document.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Au temps des machines à écrire il n'été pas possible d'accentuer les majuscules, je crois que l'origine vient de là. Mais aujourd'hui ,ayant cessé le problème, je pense qu'on doit accentuer les majuscules.


----------



## xav

Le sujet remonte plus haut, aux caractères dont disposaient les imprimeurs. Quelqu'un a dû choisir un jour, pour des questions de place sans doute, de faire l'économie des majuscules à accent.

Personnellement, j'accentue en général les majuscules, mais
- certains puristes n'aiment pas cela
- si j'ai bien retenu qu' Alt144 me donne le é majuscule (sauf précisément dans ce forum-ci... où je viens de perdre toute ma belle prose en essayant, scrongneugneu), si je sais que l'accent circonflexe fonctionne de la même manière avec les majuscules qu'avec les minuscules ÂÊÎÔÛ, et même le tréma Ä etc., en revanche je ne sais pas faire un è majuscule, et ça m'ennuie quelque peu.


Mais bon, y en a pas tant que ça.


----------



## zaby

Ah, ça y est, j'ai retrouvé le précédent fil qui parlait de ce sujet sur le forum français-anglais :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=34433

Comme beaucoup, j'avais appris à l'école qu'il ne fallait pas accentuer les majuscules mais


Agnès E. said:


> Les accents sur les majuscules ont été rendus obligatoires il y a quelques années par le Nouveau code de l'orthographe.
> On les voit donc systématiquement utilisés dans tous les documents imprimés ou rédigés par des entreprises, personnes ou services devant suivre ce code orthographique officiel (journaux, administrations, édition, etc.).


et maintenant je ne les accentue toujours pas  mais j'aime les voir accentuées par les autres


----------



## Machig

Moi aussi j'ai appris qu'il ne fallait pas mettre d'accent sur les majuscules. Je crois que la règle évolue. L'ONU met des accents sur les majuscules, certains journaux français aussi, mais très peu de maisons d'éditions le font. Pour ma part, je suis très contente que les traitements de textes actuels permettent de le faire. Je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas une réponse plus nourrie dans Grévisse ou autre bouquin de référence.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bon, en fait, la chose est assez claire : l'Académie dit qu'on DOIT accentuer les majuscules, puisque 

1. l'impossibilité qui existait avec les anciens claviers a disparu et que 
2. l'opposition entre voyelle accentuée et non accentuée est évidemment aussi pertinente en début de mot - où est susceptible d'apparaître la majuscule - que partout ailleurs. Ne pas mettre les accents sur des majuscules est donc, selon l'Académie toujours, une source inutile d'ambiguïté.

Cela dit, personne ne les met.


----------



## RASF_Br

Bonjour,

Est-ce que la préposition "*à*" doit toujours être accentuée? Si non, quand l'accent grave est-il nécessaire?

Par exemple: j'ai lu aujourd'hui dans LeMonde.fr cette phrase-là:

"*A* la question (...) de savoir se l'Union doit demeurer un 'club chrétien', les réponses positives les plus nombreuses viennent des pays comme l'Allemagne et la France (...)"

et j'ai remarqué le manque de l'accent, mais je n'ai pas pu l'expliquer!

Merci.


----------



## la reine victoria

Souvent, on ne met pas les accents sur les lettres en majuscules. Votre exemple doit avoir l'accent grave.

Attention!  Je ne suis pas francophpone et mon francais est horrible.

LRV


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord, il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre un accent sur une majuscule. Je ne le fais jamais.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

L'accent sur les majuscules est nécessaire aujourd'hui. Il ne l'était pas du temps où les machines à écrire n'offraient pas la possibilité de le faire. C'était donc une question pratique et non pas orthographique.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## geve

Eh oui, c'est obligatoire... Mais ça se sait peut. Moi-même, je l'ai découvert dans ce fil.
On y trouve notamment ce lien vers le site de l'Académie.

Mais sinon, la préposition *à* doit toujours être accentuée. C'est ce qui la différencie de son homonyme *a* (verbe "avoir" à la 3ème personne du singulier).


----------



## Grop

Ma foi, je ne voudrais pas pervertir des gens qui apprennent le français et veulent bien apprendre toutes les règles officielles, mais bon, ce genre de changement, ou plutôt son côté "obligatoire", me semble assez crétin.

Ma foi, quand les claviers français auront tous la touche alt+0192 je crois que moi aussi j'écrirais peut-être À comme tout le monde fera (ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui), bien qu'on m'ait appris le contraire à l'école (même pour écrire à la main bien que la contrainte technique n'existait pourtant pas).

Sinon la solution technique pour avoir tous mes romans écrits en "vrai" français, quelle est-elle? Dois-je prendre un stylo et chercher les accents et les cédilles manquants, des fois qu'une personne apprenant le français vienne chez moi et ouvre un livre?

Pff, l'argument d'autorité en français, c'est quelque chose.

(Je n'ai rien à redire au fait qu'on conseille aux gens qui apprennent le français de faire ainsi, ceci dit)


----------



## yserien

Je me demande comme s'arrangent ils les Anglais dont la langue n'a pas d'accents et pourtant l'anglais est la langue plus usitée à niveau international
Les allemands eux aussi , pauvres gens, l'accent ne sert que pour changer le sons et souvent le sens. Guerre aux accents !! Les moines écrivains du moyenâge ont fait de langues à leur caprice. M.....(Cambronne)


----------



## geve

Grop said:


> (Je n'ai rien à redire au fait qu'on conseille aux gens qui apprennent le français de faire ainsi, ceci dit)


Ben alors, quel est le problème ?


----------



## Grop

L'aspect obligatoire, comme j'ai dit.


----------



## geve

Oui, enfin, obligatoire... Je ne mets pas toujours les accents sur ce forum ou dans mes mails, parce que je n'ai pas trouvé ou retenu les codes adéquats sur mon portable (et j'ai parfois la flemme d'aller là). Et pourtant, je n'ai encore jamais été arrêtée !  Par contre, je mets les accents systématiquement sur les traitements de texte ; une seule case à cocher, et l'ordinateur le fait pour moi...

Pour moi, plus qu'une question d'obligation, c'est une question de logique. Les accents font partie de l'orthographe correcte d'un mot, et facilitent la lecture.


----------



## SwissPete

Y a-t-il une règle en ce qui concerne les accents sur les majuscules ? Est-ce que la règle (s'il y en a une) a changé récemment ?


----------



## moe0204

La règle est la même que pour les minuscules : en mettre quand il le faut ! 
(Idem pour la cédille et le tréma.)


----------



## Nicomon

moe0204 said:


> La règle est la même que pour les minuscules : en mettre quand il le faut !
> (Idem pour la cédille et le tréma.)


 
Tout à fait.  À quelques exceptions près, par ex. dans le cas des sigles. 



> Le premier rôle de l'accent, comme celui du tréma et de la cédille, est de différencier le son de certaines lettres. Par exemple, quand on lit dans le journal le titre suivant écrit en majuscules; UN HOMME TUE, on remarque que seul l'accent aigu permet de lever l'ambiguïté : UN HOMME TUÉ. Pour en savoir plus...


----------



## Punky Zoé

SwissPete said:


> Y a-t-il une règle en ce qui concerne les accents sur les majuscules ? Est-ce que la règle (s'il y en a une) a changé récemment ?


Wikipedia dit des choses intéressantes là-dessus et renvoie vers un certain nombre de lien. 

Mais, je dois dire que la non-accentuation des majuscules, liée à l'impossibilité technique de les reproduire sur les machines à écrire, a la vie dure. Et, à ma grande honte, je dois dire qu'avant de fréquenter ce forum, j'étais convaincue que la règle voulait qu'on n'accentue pas les majuscules .

Depuis, j'observe autour de moi, et je ne crois pas que cette règle soit universellement connue, ni des rédacteurs, ni des "dactylos. Je ne suis pas certaine que dans l'administration française, par exemple, cela ait fait l'objet d'une consigne, ni même d'une simple information.

Enfin, les logiciels et les matériels informatiques n'offrent pas d'interface simple pour accentuer les majuscules, ce qui n'encourage pas la diffusion de cette pratique.


----------



## tie-break

Punky Zoé said:


> Et, à ma grande honte, je dois dire qu'avant de fréquenter ce forum, j'étais convaincue que la règle voulait qu'on n'accentue pas les majuscules .


 
Idem pour moi ! 
Mais grâce à ce forum on apprend chaque jour davantage.


----------



## josepbadalona

À ma grande honte aussi, et il y a eu récemment une discussion acharnée sur le forum espagnol français... C'est une recommandation relativement récente de l'Académie Française. 

Concrètement, on remarque que la presse ne la suit pas dans son ensemble, et bien des publications "de poche" non plus. Bien des enseignants interrogés se sont scandalisés, car eux aussi ont toujours enseigné qu'il n'en faut pas (en écriture manuelle !!!). Ce qui rejoint les doutes de Punky..

C'est dur de se faire "recycler" par des amis dont le français n'est pas la langue maternelle !


----------



## caroslash

cependant bien des typographes "militent" pour l'accentuation des lettres majuscules, autrement c'est un peu comme amputer des lettres à la langue francaise... 
j'adhère...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suis totalement d'accord, surtout que maintenant c'est techniquement possible, mais si on ne l'enseigne ni aux enfants, ni aux rédacteurs et agents de saisie, on y sera encore dans cent ans (à moins que d'ici là on ait réformé l'orthographe ...).


----------



## Nicomon

Je vais d'étonnement en étonnement. J'accentue les majuscules depuis bien avant de découvrir ce forum. Serait-ce plus courant au Québec? 
Aurait-on en France « procrastiné » la mise en force de la règle? 

[...]

Je mets le "Caps lock" et avec une combinaison d'accents et lettres, j'obtiens: 
Ç À Â É È Ê Ë Î Ï Ò Ô Ö Ù Û (pas tous utiles). Faudrait vous convertir au Qwerty.

PS: Très intéressante cette page Wiki. Et aussi le tout dernier lien, vers le TLFQ.


----------



## moe0204

Nicomon said:


> Je vais d'étonnement en étonnement. J'accentue les majuscules depuis bien avant de découvrir ce forum. Serait-ce plus courant au Québec? Aurait-on en France « procrastiné » la mise en force de la règle?



Je ne crois pas que ce soit plus courant au Québec qu'en France. Depuis tout temps, les bonnes éditions accentuent les majuscules, et celles qui ne le font pas n'ont plus, aujourd'hui, d'excuse technique.
À la main, je ne sache pas qu'aucune règle ait jamais proscrit l'utilisation des majuscules accentuées.
Ce que je découvre sur ce forum, c'est qu'on ait seulement pu pensé à s'en passer. J'ignorais que certains le faisaient.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne crois pas avoir appris à l'école à accentuer les majuscules en écriture scripte...

Par ailleurs, je ne visais pas les textes édités dans mon commentaire, mais plutôt les centaines de milliers de courriers "dactylographiés" qui circulent quotidiennement et un certain nombre de journaux et périodiques.


----------



## moe0204

Mais je crois que les journaux ne sont une référence ni en matière de style, ni en matière de grammaire, ni en matière d'othographe. Il faudrait d'ailleurs faire lire les journaux dans les écoles pour apprendre aux élèves comment ne pas écrire (comment éviter les clichés, les tournures ampoulées ou "branchées", les fautes de grammaires et d'orthographe...) 
Mais je m'arrête, avant d'être totalement hors sujet


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe - mais le problème de l'accentuation des majuscules ne se pose pas vraiment, en français "de France".
En effet, dans aucun cas on n'écrit de phrases entièrement en majuscules.
A part l'accentuation du "à" qui peut commencer une phrase, celle-ci par exemple, l'ambiguïté n'existe pas - Saint-Etienne n'a jamais gêné grand-monde.

Par ailleurs, en typographie les majuscules accentuées posent un problème : les signes dépassent de la ligne. C'est pour cela que le "I" majuscule n'a pas de point...

Ce qui est apparu récemment, ce sont les présentations power-point etc., où tout le monde tend à mettre des titres en majuscules. Mais, pour ça, monsieur Microsoft a ressuscité les "petites majuscules" (small caps, mais vieille connaissance typographique) qui permettent à la fois une graphie en majuscules - et des signes (points, accents) qui ne débordent pas de la ligne.

Les Canadiens sont un exemple que je connais moins bien. Peut-être la proximité d'avec la culture anglo-saxonne leur donne-t-elle la même habitude d'une capitalisation plus répandue (titres de journaux, etc.) ?


----------



## moe0204

JeanDeSponde said:


> En effet, dans aucun cas on n'écrit de phrases entièrement en majuscules.


Si, dans les textes gravés dans la pierre, aux frontons des monuments... 




JeanDeSponde said:


> Par ailleurs, en typographie les majuscules accentuées posent un problème : les signes dépassent de la ligne.


Cela fait bien longtemps que ce "problème" n'est plus d'actualité...


JeanDeSponde said:


> C'est pour cela que le "I" majuscule n'a pas de point...


C'est l'inverse : le _i _minuscule a un point pour qu'on le reconnaisse plus facilement en écriture cursive.


Non plus que ce débat, les majuscules accentuées n'ont attendu Microsoft et ses logiciels de bureautique pour exister...


----------



## itka

Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi depuis quelques temps il est à la mode de parler des accents sur les majuscules... 
J'ai appris, comme je suppose, tous ceux qui ont appris à écrire en français et en France (ailleurs, je ne sais pas) qu'on ne devait pas accentuer les lettres majuscules... et je ne vois pas quel problème cela pourrait soulever...

Le A initiale de phrase ne peut jamais être le verbe "avoir" ... donc il n'y a aucun risque de confusion. 
Je ne vois pas de é, è, ê qui pourrait commencer une phrase et donc exiger une majuscule... Ah, si ! "Etre ou ne pas être"... Pensez-vous que cela entraîne une quelconque ambigüité ?

Dans tous mes livres anciens (qui datent de plus de 10 ans ) les majuscules ne sont pas accentuées, dans le Grevisse, par exemple, ainsi que dans tous mes livres de français et en français, le Livre de Poche et Folio mais aussi la _nrf_ et La Pléiade (pour ne citer que ceux pour lesquels j'ai vérifié).

Pourquoi compliquer les choses à plaisir ? Je pense que pour une fois, la décision de l'Académie est sage : accepter que les "apprenants" mettent des accents dans tous les cas (pour leur simplifier les choses) tout en conservant la validité de l'orthographe traditionnelle.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] Le A initiale de phrase ne peut jamais être le verbe "avoir" [...]


En cette période de triangulaires électorales... il y a bien le : « A voté ! »


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Saint-Etienne n'a jamais gêné grand-monde.


D'accord. À part peut-être les non francophones, qui ne sauraient pas immédiatement que le E se prononce É.



> Les Canadiens sont un exemple que je connais moins bien. Peut-être la proximité d'avec la culture anglo-saxonne leur donne-t-elle la même habitude d'une capitalisation plus répandue (titres de journaux, etc.) ?[/


C'est fort probable, en effet. 



moe0204 said:


> C'est l'inverse : le _i _minuscule a un point pour qu'on le reconnaisse plus facilement en écriture cursive.


C'est juste. Mais de toutes façons, il est ici question d'accents. Or que je sache, le point n'en est pas un. 



itka said:


> Dans tous mes livres anciens (qui datent de plus de 10 ans ) les majuscules ne sont pas accentuées, dans le Grevisse, par exemple.


Et pourtant... j'ai une édition 19*69* du Bon usage, dans laquelle tous les grands titres en majuscules sont accentués. Il est bel et bien écrit RÈGLES PARTICULIÈRES et FÉMININ et non REGLES PARTICULIERES et FEMININ. On comprend sans accents bien sûr, mais je préfère avec. 

Selon moi, QUÉBEC est français et QUEBEC... ne l'est pas. 



> Pourquoi compliquer les choses à plaisir ?


 
Ça complique les choses... si on n'a pas les bons outils. Je trouve assez simple d'accentuer les majuscules avec un clavier canadien français (qui fonctionne aussi avec XP). Évidemment, si j'étais habituée à utiliser un clavier Azerty, portable en plus, qui ne permet même pas les combinaisons ALT + chiffre, je serais peut-être un peu plus réticente.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

itka said:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi depuis quelques temps il est à la mode de parler des accents sur les majuscules...
> J'ai appris, comme je suppose, tous ceux qui ont appris à écrire en français et en France (ailleurs, je ne sais pas c’est la même chose ) qu'on ne devait pas accentuer les lettres majuscules... et je ne vois pas quel problème cela pourrait soulever...


 Entièrement d’accord! Seulement, la pratique ne correspond pas aux préceptes...



			
				JeanDe Sponde said:
			
		

> [D]ans aucun cas on n'écrit des phrases entièrement en majuscules.


 Enfin, cela me semble un peu catégorique – et le cas des textes gravés sur pierre (mentionné par _moe0204_) n’est peut-être plus d’une très grande importance. Devant mes yeux j’ai un livre intitulé: MİCKEY PARADE SPECIAL : COUP DE BOULE, Ed. Disney Hachette Presse, 308 pages destinées aux enfants (sinon aux grandparents ).

A remarquer que SPECIAL – sur la couverture! – s’écrit avec un E sans accent, tandis que dans le texte (ou plutôt dans les **)*phylactères) l’accent aigu ainsi que tous les autres accents sont de rigueur. Par contre, sur la couverture, le nom du héros s’ecrit avec un İ, ce qui n’est jamais le cas dans les bulles. Il faudrait installer un clavier turc pour produire le İ (avec un point).



			
				moe0204 said:
			
		

> (#14)[L]e _i _minuscule a un point pour qu'on le reconnaisse plus facilement en écriture cursive.


 Effectivement, le _i_ minuscule carolingien n’avait pas de point, et l’on peut supposer que l’habitude d’en mettre est dû à un soucis de mise en relief. 

Pour la même raison on met des traits au-dessus ou au-dessous de certaines lettres, surtout en russe, pour qu’on les reconnaisse plus facilement en écrivant à la main. Pourtant, l’alphabet latin légèrement modifié qu’on emploie en Turquie, possède le _i_ ainsi que le _ı_, raison pour laquelle on a dû mettre un point sur la majuscule, les correspondance des deux lettres i/ı étant donc İ/I.

En parlant donc des accents sur les majuscules, qu’est-ce que cette lettre İ a à faire en français?

Le **)*φυλακτήριον [phylaktérion] est une amulette qui protège contre une écriture non-orthodoxe et d’autres dangers...​


----------



## zazap

Et bien moi, quand j'allais à l'école, on nous disait que ce n'était pas obligatoire, mais recommandé.  J'ai toujours trouvé que ça faisait "vieux jeux" de ne pas accentuer les majuscules.
Ensuite j'ai rencontré plein de français de mon âge qui ne le faisait pas alors oui, je crois que cette "tendance" est arrivée avant au Québec.

J'oubliais...


JeanDeSponde said:


> En effet, dans aucun cas on n'écrit de phrases entièrement en majuscules.
> A part l'accentuation du "à" qui peut commencer une phrase, celle-ci par exemple, l'ambiguïté n'existe pas - Saint-Etienne n'a jamais gêné grand-monde.


Mais vous avez bien cette drôle d'habitude d'écrire votre nom de famille en lettres majuscules, si je ne m'abuse?
Exemple:
Paul GUÉRIN.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

zazap said:


> Mais vous avez bien cette drôle d'habitude d'écrire votre nom de famille en lettres majuscules, si je ne m'abuse? Exemple: Paul GUÉRIN.


Aha ! C'est vrai tu as raison zazap.  Une habitude qui vient sans doute des formulaires administratifs dont la France est friande.
Mais « spontanément », je n'écrirais pas mon nom de famille en majuscules (de toutes façons il n'y aurait pas de lettres à accentuer...).


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est vrai cette affaire de nom de famille. Moi j'ai trois voyelles identiques dont 2 accentuées (pas les mêmes accents, je cumule ), et mon nom est du coup souvent mal écrit et / ou mal prononcé  (on me rajoute un accent sur la voyelle qui n'en a pas et dans ce cas on met les 3 mêmes accents...).

L'avantage incontestable des majuscules non accentuées c'est que ça évite les erreurs d'impression, j'ai eu droit il y a quelques années à des cartes de  visite professionnelles avec le nom de famille en minuscule et ... un accent dans le mauvais sens !


----------



## josepbadalona

Puiqu'il est question de profession, les profs qui en début d'année font l'appel de leurs élèves dont l'administration écrit les noms de famille en majuscules non accentuées : Laine ou Lainé? Page ou Pagès? Goncalves (prononcé "ka") ou Gonçalvès? Il y en a 4 ou 5 par classe, et les jeunes, ça les agace un peu que chaque prof leur demande cela à chaque rentrée... quand ils ne se retrouvent pas affublés d'un nom déformé pour le reste de l'année.


----------



## itka

Tu as raison... mais ce n'est pas un problème d'accent ! 
Mon nom a été estropié ma vie durant et il ne comporte pas une seule voyelle accentuée !

D'autre part, la prononciation des noms propres n'a pas de règles et je connais justement une Madame Pages (sans accent) dont le nom se prononce depuis toujours Pagès... et d'ailleurs _quid_ de la prononciation du s ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

zazap said:


> J'oubliais...
> Mais vous avez bien cette drôle d'habitude d'écrire votre nom de famille en lettres majuscules, si je ne m'abuse?
> Exemple: Paul GUÉRIN.


Non. Je m'y refuse, et il n'y a pas pourtant d'accents dans mon nom.
Le nom de famille en majuscule, c'est comme le prénom après le nom, ça ne passe pas - Lacombe Lucien...



josepbadalona said:


> Puiqu'il est question de profession, les profs qui en début d'année font l'appel de leurs élèves dont l'administration écrit les noms de famille en majuscules non accentuées : Laine ou Lainé? Page ou Pagès? Goncalves (prononcé "ka") ou Gonçalvès? Il y en a 4 ou 5 par classe, et les jeunes, ça les agace un peu que chaque prof leur demande cela à chaque rentrée... quand ils ne se retrouvent pas affublés d'un nom déformé pour le reste de l'année.


Moi aussi, mon nom est systématiquement déformé à la lecture, malgré son absence d'accent. Les accents ne font rien à l'affaire : quand on lit mal, on comprend mal...

Ce qui moi me pose problème, ce n'est pas la mjuscule accentuée - c'est la majuscule tout court !

Je suis pour la généralisation des majuscules accentuées, mais je voudrais d'abord que l'on se restreigne sur l'utilisation des majuscules.

Chacun à maintenant appris qu'utiliser des majuscules, c'est comme crier. 
Qu'est-ce que ça apporte au journal de Mickey d'utiliser des majuscules dans ses titres ? Tous les autres journaux papier s'en passent plutôt bien.
(Un sujet amusant quand même : lemonde.fr : un étonnant mélange de majuscules accentuées ou non...)

Remplissons nos formulaires en majuscules manuscrites accentuées bien plus lisibles. Lors de leur saisie, il suffit aux opérateurs de retranscrire ça en minuscules accentuées normales.


----------



## Safiya

Je suis tombée sur ce fil de discussion en faisant une recherche sur les noms propres commençant par un "é" majuscule (États-Unis, Égypte...).

Dans mon Grévisse, États-Unis est bel et bien écrit avec un accent sur sa majuscule.  Pourtant, la majorité des journaux écrivent sans accent les noms de pays commençant par "é".  Même lorsque je travaille sur Word et que j'écris un "É", il le corrige automatiquement en effaçant l'accent.  

Je suis Québécoise et à l'école, on m'a enseigné à mettre un accent sur un "é" ou un "à" majuscule.  L'absence d'accent a toujours été considérée comme une faute.

Safiya


----------



## Nanon

Et que dire de la cédille ? C'st un grand classique... FACON, GLACON, GARCON... c'est con (pardonnez-moi) !
J'ai de la famille à MONTLUCON. C'est du moins comme cela que la pancarte de la SNCF est rédigée (mais le haut-parleur de la gare annonce bien "Montluçon") !


----------



## poupounette

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis toujours on m'a dit que les majuscules ne devaient pas s'accentuer. Cependant, dernièrement j'ai lu que maintenant il serait plus correcte de le faire. Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer là-dessus?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Drechuin

http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#accentuation

Extrait:


> On  		veille donc, en bonne typographie, à utiliser systématiquement  		les capitales accentuées, y compris la préposition _À_,  		comme le font bien sûr tous les dictionnaires, à commencer  		par le _Dictionnaire de l’Académie française_,  		ou les grammaires, comme le _Bon usage_ de Grevisse, mais aussi l’Imprimerie  		nationale, la Bibliothèque de la Pléiade, etc. Quant aux  		textes manuscrits ou dactylographiés, il est évident que  		leurs auteurs, dans un souci de clarté et de correction, auraient  		tout intérêt à suivre également cette règle,  		en tirant éventuellement parti des ressources nouvelles que peuvent  		offrir les traitements de texte modernes.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aimerais ici préciser que l'usage *en Suisse* est de *ne pas* accentuer les majuscules, mais de le faire pour les mots écrits en toutes capitales. Ainsi, nous écrivons :

_Les *E*tats-Unis_ (pas d'accent sur le _E_)
_LES *É*TATS-UNIS_ (accent sur le _E_)

Quoi qu'il en soit, la typographie, contrairement à la grammaire, n'est pas une science exacte ; il s'agit davantage d'un usage plus ou moins établi.


JeanDeSponde said:


> En effet, dans aucun cas on n'écrit de phrases entièrement en majuscules.


Sans revenir sur tout ce qui a été dit dans ce fil, j'aimerais préciser qu'ici on ne doit pas parler de _majuscule_ mais de _capitale_…

La _capitale_ est le contraire de la _minuscule_ qui est également appelée _bas de casse_. Ainsi _A, B, C_ sont des _capitales_, alors que _a, b, c_ sont des _minuscules_. Donc on dit _écrire en toutes capitales_ alors que _écrire tout en majuscules_ est incorrect.

Une _majuscule_ ne se réfère pas à un type de caractère particulier, mais à une fonction : on emploie une _majuscule_ à l'initiale des noms propres et au début d'une phrase.

En bref, on devrait dire qu'il faut accentuer les *capitales*…

 Remarque : En Suisse, on *n'*accentue *pas* les _majuscules_, mais on accentue les textes en toutes _capitales_. (Exemple : Les Etats-Unis, mais LES ÉTATS-UNIS)

Document très intéressant sur le sujet des capitales accentuées :

_Signes diacritiques et capitales dans l’écriture et la typographie du français_


----------



## geve

Maître Capello said:


> _Signes diacritiques et capitales dans l’écriture et la typographie du français_


Très intéressant en effet 

Cette question a également été abordée dans le forum français-anglais : ici



JeanDeSponde said:


> Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe - mais le problème de l'accentuation des majuscules ne se pose pas vraiment, en français "de France".


Comment ça, le problème ne se pose pas ? Il faut bien décider d'en mettre, ou pas... sur les plaques de rues (il y a une AVENUE DES CONGRES à Royan qui me fait toujours beaucoup rire), les enseignes de magasins (ARTICLES DE MACONNERIE), les logos et en-têtes des entreprises et associations (« VEOLIA PROPRETE », « COMITE DES FETES »), les pancartes informatives (PRIVE), les badges du personnel (EMPLOYE RETRAITE), les titres de documents (CERTIFICAT DE SCOLARITE, brr, ça sonne vilain comme maladie la scolarite), les manchettes des journaux (« L’ARROSEUR ARROSE » - pas possible ?, « LE TUEUR DE CURES INTERNE A L’ASILE » - euh... hein ???), les panneaux des manifestants (SOLIDARITE AVEC LES LAISSES POUR COMPTE), les phylactères des bandes dessinées en effet (« SCHROUMPFER OU ETRE SCHTROUMPFE », « TU AS DU REVE, MEME »), les panneaux indicateurs (MARCHE COUVERT, faute d’accord ou d’accent ?), les titres de livres (SI NOEL M’ETAIT CONTE), les emballages de produits divers (PATES... pâtes ou pâtés ? ou les fameux BISCUITS SALES)… Les capitales ne sont pas utilisées qu'en début de phrase ou de nom propre ; elles servent aussi à attirer l'attention, mettre l'emphase, rendre plus visible. 


itka said:


> Pourquoi compliquer les choses à plaisir ? Je pense que pour une fois, la décision de l'Académie est sage : accepter que les "apprenants" mettent des accents dans tous les cas (pour leur simplifier les choses) tout en conservant la validité de l'orthographe traditionnelle.


Mais ce n’est pas ça, la position de l’Académie : « en français, l’accent a pleine valeur orthographique »… tu le sais pourtant, que les accents ne sont pas optionnels en français  (voir à ce sujet le fil L'importance des accents dans la langue française). Alors pourquoi ce qui est considéré comme une faute en minuscules devrait être tenu pour la norme en capitales ? 
Je reste sur ce que j'ai dit là : Pour moi, plus qu'une question d'obligation, c'est une question de logique. Les accents font partie de l'orthographe correcte d'un mot, et facilitent la lecture. Mais je tolère les gens qui n’en mettent pas  (moi-même, parfois…  quoique, si je suis flemmarde, je préfère encore écrire "ça m'embête" plutôt que "Ca m'embête", et "à demain" plutôt que "A demain").


----------



## itka

Mais geve, ne t'énerve pas !



> Alors pourquoi ce qui est considéré comme une faute en minuscules devrait être tenu pour la norme en capitales ?


Parce que ça a quand même été la norme pendant les siècles des siècles !

Ce que j'ai compris (et je l'ai encore lu aujourd'hui, pas sur le Net, mais dans une brochure traitant de la francophonie dans le monde) c'est qu'après la réforme de 1990, il avait été décidé sagement que ceux qui avaient l'habitude d'écrire les majuscules sans accent (comme ils l'ont appris et fait pendant 45 ans...) pourraient continuer, pendant que les autres, les djeun's  auraient le droit de mettre les points sur les I... non, les accents sur les é, è ê et tous les autres... 
J'ai trouvé que c'était sage... c'est tout.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Comme toujours, on a tous un peu raison, et un peu tort...
Les panneaux que cite Geve sont bien entendus ridicules, et tordraient moins l'oeil avec des majuscules accentuées.
Mais, tant qu'à changer tous les panneaux, pourquoi ne pas les passer en minuscules - en écriture normale, ET NON PLUS CRIEE ?...
Quand je disais que les majuscules non accentuées sont un problème qui ne se pose pas, je parlais des textes écrits "normaux" - comme celui que j'écris là (si, si, normal...). 
En fait je n'aime pas les majuscules - accentuées ou pas...!


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Dans tous mes livres anciens (qui datent de plus de 10 ans ) les majuscules ne sont pas accentuées, dans le Grevisse, par exemple, ainsi que dans tous mes livres de français et en français, le Livre de Poche et Folio mais aussi la _nrf_ et La Pléiade (pour ne citer que ceux pour lesquels j'ai vérifié).


Tiens ! Curieux ! Dans mon Grevisse (qui date de 1986) et dans mes quelques livres de _La Pléiade_ (édités dans les années cinquante pour la plupart), les accents sont employés sur toutes les majuscules. Pour ce qui est de la _nrf_, on ne peut que dire qu'elle est inconstante : parfois ils accentuent les majuscules, parfois non, et ce même au sein d'un même ouvrage !

Cela étant, je suis assez de l'avis de JDS : il faut éviter d'écrire en toutes capitales, car cela n'apporte rien, sinon mal aux yeux. Si toutefois on insiste pour le faire, les accents sont nécessaires à la clarté du texte. Par contre pour les majuscules, c'est à la discrétion de chacun. Ici je rejoins l'avis d'Itka : que chacun continue de faire comme à son habitude ; l'important étant principalement (contrairement à la _nrf_) de rester cohérent.


----------



## geve

Maître Capello said:


> Par contre pour les majuscules, c'est à la discrétion de chacun. Ici je rejoins l'avis d'Itka : que chacun contine de faire comme à son habitude ; l'important étant principalement (contrairement à la _nrf_) de rester cohérent.


Tout à fait d'accord. D'ailleurs je n'accentue pas mon prénom  mais trouve ça charmant quand d'autres le font, que ce soit par un É ou un È


----------



## Nraot

Bonjour.
Petite relance sur le sujet (j'ai préféré ne pas ouvrir un nouveau fil, j'espère ne pas avoir mal fait).

Exemple parmi d'autres: Un journal belge s'intitule _L'Echo_, sans accent, sur l'en-tête du journal et sur son site internet. Si on le cite dans un texte, doit-on respecter cette graphie sans accent, ou appliquer l'accentuation de la majuscule et écrire _L'Écho_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Bienvenue sur le forum Nraot. 

Dans ce cas très précis, bien que je sois entièrement *pour* l'accentuation des majuscules/capitales je l'écrirais sans accent... pour respecter le choix des créateurs du journal.


----------



## snarkhunter

JeanDeSponde said:


> Mais, tant qu'à changer tous les panneaux, pourquoi ne pas les passer en minuscules - en écriture normale, ET NON PLUS CRIEE ?...


... Parce qu'il me semble bien que, par cette remarque, tu confonds un peu orthographe et _clavardage_ !
Les majuscules n'ont certainement pas attendu internet et les messageries instantanées pour avoir un sens. Je ne crois pas qu'il serait judicieux d'appuyer nos règles typographiques sur des pratiques "déviantes" et aussi arbitraires qu'instables : internet aura disparu de la mémoire de l'Humanité depuis longtemps que l'on continuera encore à écrire et à s'exprimer.

Cela me rappelle d'ailleurs une bande dessinée (je crois) qui était intitulée "Le mur du çon" : avec la cédille ostentiblement barrée !


----------



## Maître Capello

Nraot said:


> Si on le cite dans un texte, doit-on respecter cette graphie sans accent, ou appliquer l'accentuation de la majuscule et écrire _L'Écho_ ?


Excellente question… Les deux approches se justifient : (1) rester cohérent dans son propre texte et accentuer systématiquement les majuscules qui le demandent ; (2) reproduire scrupuleusement la graphie du journal comme on reproduit celle de certains titres ou marques déposées (p.ex.: _eXistenZ_, _iPad_).

Mais dans le cas présent, je dois dire que contrairement à Nicomon, je préfère la première solution.


----------



## Nraot

Merci tardif pour les avis. J'ai finalement opté pour le respect et _L'Echo_.


----------



## Gswiss

Je ne comprends vraiment pas l'objet de toutes ces discussions. Pourquoi voudriez-vous mettre des accents sur des minuscules et pas sur des majuscules ? Cela ne tient pas la route. Comme quelqu'un l'a fait remarquer, c'est à cause des imprimeurs et de l'usage des machines à écrire qu'on a pris l'habitude de ne pas en mettre. Mais il n'a jamais été question d'interdire la pratique. C'est ce que m'avaient dit mes profs, qui étaient bons.

Les profs de français de ces dernières années ne sont pas des références valables : Il n'y a qu'à voir la proportion énorme de gens qui font des fautes d'orthographe dans les universités et autres, comparativement aux décennies précédentes.

Prenez un titre à la une :  UN GENDARME TUE   ---      UN GENDARME TUÉ    Est-ce la même chose ?


----------



## Grop

Grop said:


> Je suis d'accord, il n'est pas nécessaire de mettre un accent sur une majuscule. Je ne le fais jamais.



Pour la petite histoire, j'ai dit ça en 2006, mais c'est faux aujourd'hui (je parle de la partie que j'ai soulignée).


----------



## Maître Capello

Gswiss said:


> Mais il n'a jamais été question d'interdire la pratique. C'est ce que m'avaient dit mes profs, qui étaient bons.


En Suisse, les manuels de typographie, à commencer par le _Guide du typographe_, recommandent de *ne pas* accentuer les *majuscules*, mais d'accentuer les mots *en toutes capitales*. En Suisse, il est donc d'usage d'écrire _Emile_ plutôt que _Émile_ et _les Etats-Unis_ plutôt que _les États-Unis_, mais on écrira bien _UN GENDARME TUÉ_ aussi bien que _PALAIS DES CONGRÈS_, _LES AVOCATS VÉREUX SERONT JUGÉS_ ou encore _LES ENFANTS LÉGITIMÉS_, évitant ainsi de fâcheuses ambiguïtés.


----------

